# Thrive



## Triv (Jan 10, 2010)

Zamzows Thrive

I've been wondering about using this product for my aquarium. Zamzows is famous for their "no chemical" products. Basically all natural. I've used this product many times on my landscape, for trees, shrubs, grass, the garden.. it's a very fine product for those applications. I'm not too sure how it would do for the aquarium environment.... thoughts?


----------



## Triv (Jan 10, 2010)

This is what one of their web pages says about it.



> Versatile – One product to feed all of your plants Complete Nutrition – Balanced so one mineral doesn’t overwhelm another Non-leaching – Save-A-Tree™ stays where you put it, so ground water is unaffected Non-toxic – Safe for kids and pets! Free of dangerous heavy metals like lead or arsenic Non-staining – Will not stain sidewalks or fences
> 
> Product Highlights: Easy to use 3 step application Increases the minerals and micro-nutrients in the soil Increases the flavor of fruits and vegetables. Bio-activates the soil Product Size: 1 gallon 6 in. x 11.5 in.
> 
> ...


----------



## theredben (Dec 28, 2008)

Unless you know what is in this product DO NOT USE IT. Fertilizers designed for trees and shrubs can have a high ammonium/urea content. Also they may have high copper which would be bad if you have shrimp. 

If you can find a fertilizer breakdown then we can make a better decision. I could not find one on the their website.

As a side note, that website description is so full of fluff you could make a nice pillow out of it. Seriously, comparing chemical fertilizer with sugar makes no sense.

Edit: just noticed what you posted. Ammonium Hyrdroxide = DO NOT USE THIS!!!!!!


----------



## Triv (Jan 10, 2010)

Wouldn't ammonium hyrdroxide be converted into nitrite then nitrate and be used as plant food?


----------



## theredben (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes, but when you dosed the tank the ammonium would start burning the fish gills right away, and while you are waiting for the bacteria to work, your fish are suffering. When your fish release ammonia, it is a more gradual release, allowing the bacteria to work. Seriously, unless you can find out what is in this product, DO NOT USE IT!!!. You do know what they have put in this product.

Edit: Actually, to answer your question directly, the plants will start using it as ammonia. The reason that people with planted tanks do not dose ammonia is because of the fish, not the plants. The plants would love it.


----------



## Triv (Jan 10, 2010)

Heh, yeah I am also talking about very minuscule doses as well, considering they say to add a teaspoon to a gallon of water to water houseplants. I'm think to every 30 gallons of water. But yes, finding out what is in it is a must. One would thik that an msds or something like that would be required.


----------

